# Gonal F Pen - Has all the fluid injected or is some left in pen



## meneilson (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi 

I am new to Gonal F Pens - Got to say I love them and they are far easier than Menopur however a quick question that I would really apprecaite an answer on 

I have done two injections of 450 (900iu) pen but the red 75 has not depressed today, does this mean that there is 75 left in the pen or is this normal?

Should I inject 75 from a new pen?

All advice is much appreciated


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi meneilson,

Sorry not to get back to you earlier. The Gonal F pens contain 900 units in 1.5ml and according to the manufacturers information they contain that exactly. I would usually advise to use a fresh pen when you need to take your next injection (sorry been a long time since I used one so can't quite remember what it looks like or what the marker reads once it has finished).

Hope all going well and good that you are at least finding the injections easier (menopur is a total faff  )

Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I replied to this by pm before I had my reply button.
I have just finished using Gonal F and it does have an overage.

In my experience you are able to prime the pen twice and still get 900 units out of it.
Each click is 37.5 units so you should make 3 checks when doing the jab - 1. check the dose is set correctly 2. check the marker says the right dose when you have pulled out the plunger to set it and 3. count the appropriate number of clicks.
For 450 units this will be 12 clicks.
There is always a little bit of fluid left in the pen at the end that you cannot use.

You will definitely be able to get 2 doses of 450 out of a pen.

All my finished pens say 75 at the end. I do think this is confusing for users as it never says zero, but has given the full dose.
The 75 is written on the hard white plastic end when it is fully compressed. I suspect that it is written above the 75 marker - the marker, not the number written above or below the marker, is what you would look at to check the dose is set properly. I think it is just where the number 75 happens to be written so the manufacturer can fit all the words on to the plunger clearly.

It is confusing for users though and perhaps as pharmacists we should feed that back to the manufacturer.


----------

